# Ludwigia maybe?



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

The red plant...


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Looks like Alternanthera reineckii (Red Temple) to me...

From Google:









Beautiful plant!

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Most welcome


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's not an _Alternanthera_.

It's a _Polygonum_. Look at where the leaves connect to the stem. You'll notice that there is a sheath where the leaf originates. That's called the ocrea.

The third picture in this link shows an example on an ocrea. Your plant isn't _P. hydropiperoides_, but it's a good example nonetheless. 
Polygonum hydropiperoides page

What you have is probably _Polygonum sp._ 'Kawagoneum'.


----------

